

What percentage of your users are on IE6? - myoung8


======
staunch
Stats from one very large site I have access to: Firefox is at 38% and IE is
at 55% (split 53% IE7 and 45% IE6).

IE6 is the worst thing about creating sites right now.

~~~
lucumo
"IE6 is the Netscape 4 of our time." ;)

------
lucumo
For some medium-sized, low-tech site: IE6 49.8%, IE7 34%, other IE: 0.7%,
total IE 84.5%

FF 2.0.x.x 7.5%[1], other FF 1.9%, total FF 9.4%

Others 6.1%[2]

1\. FF 2.0.x.x number has been arrived by adding the percentages of the
seperate versions, so there's some rounding error there. Other FF has been
arrived at by subtracting FF 2.0.x.x from total FF (which is accurate).

2\. Similarly others has been derived by subtracting the totals for IE and FF
from 100.

You might also find this page useful:

<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

It contains historical and current statistics on W3Schools visitors.

------
iamyoohoo
The overall market share of IE6 is 48% IE7 is 31% Firefox across all versions
about 14%

That will give you a better idea. Obviously the number is highly different for
technology related sites. Example: I remember a popular tech blog mentioning
that their firefox users were over 50%. So it really depends on your audience
as well.

Hope that helps.

~~~
nailer
Where'd you get your figures from?

~~~
iamyoohoo
Omniture sitecatalyst

------
zach
Our site (a Los Angeles real estate site) has been 38% IE6, 29% IE7, 22%
Firefox and 9% Safari over the past three months.

Then again, we also get about 15% of our traffic from Mac users -- we love our
Macs here in LA!

So if you cut out most of the Mac users, it looks pretty close to the
percentages iamyoohoo cited.

------
tx
I have fairly accurate numbers for reddit audience (had a page with 100%
traffic referenced by programming.reddit.com, approx 600 visits): Firefox
(68%), Safari (8%), IE6 (5%), IE7(6%), Opera (5%) and a few marginal ones.

------
thomasswift
42% firefox, 21% ie6, 20% ie7

no matter what your going to need to support it

------
Tichy
I only have 37% Internet Explorer on both my web sites.

------
eusman
i would say approx. 65%

depends of the content of the site, thus the user type.

